# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Versions numériques : Canard Jeux Vidéo 15 est sorti

## Ivan Le Fou

Dans le numéro d'avril de Canard Jeux Vidéo (la version numérique et mensuelle de Canard PC), vous trouverez nos deux derniers dossiers : celui consacré à l'addiction aux jeux vidéo et celui concernant l'avenir des shoots multijoueurs.
Bien entendu, le cœur de l'actu du mois, c'est aussi un paquet de gros tests PC comme consoles : Titanfall, South Park : Le Bâton de la Vérité, Thief, Infamous Second Son et bien sûr Metal Gear Solid Ground Zeroes qui a défrayé la chronique.
Et en prime, le panorama des jeux mobiles iOS et Android du moment, plus les rubriques exclusives à la version numérique (Listomania, pages du screenshot, Flashback et la BO du numéro).
L'appli est gratuite, chaque numéro est vendu 2,69 € :
iPad - Android - Windows 8
Une formule d'abonnement est disponible sur iPad et Windows 8.

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Paoh

Merci Ivan.

Quelles futures evolutions sont prevues ?
- Abonnement pour Android
- Numerisation des numeros speciaux / hardware
- Autres

Et puis merci pour la version Android. J'ai plus eu un seul probleme depuis des mois.

----------


## frunzy

Evidemment je vais acheter le jeu south park, lire votre article ne m'en a pas dissuadé  ::):  par contre il y avait un petit bug dans l'appli : pendant un jour ou deux le magazine apparaissait comme dispo (bien avant que vous publiez la news) mais on ne pouvait l'acheter... bizarre

----------

